# Would you prefer to work from home or work in office?



## Rall (Jul 12, 2019)

Do you prefer working from office or working from home? Why?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 12, 2019)

hmm...
No preference.
As long as I have what I need to do the job, the work location matters little to me.

But, after some thought - home has too many easy distractions --- so, between those two choices, I would likely prefer the office (not at home)


----------



## Lesto (Jul 12, 2019)

I work remotely for 5 years already. There are plenty of advantages of remote work, for example, you save time and money, you plan your day as you want, you work as many hours as you want, it’s easier to eat healthily etc. Freelancing is a great opportunity for everyone https://travelsites.com/work-and-travel/


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 31, 2019)

Hmm - a tough question. Do I prefer to work at home on a Mac or be at work having to use Windows 7? Given that Windows crashes every day on me I think it is easy for you to work out the answer.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 18, 2020)

Hmm.... The "preference" kind of went away a few months ago, didn't it?
Life sometimes is full of irony!


----------



## Bacalao (Nov 23, 2020)

I have been working from home for about 10 years. This is quite comfortably in the first 2-3 years. Now its just boring


----------

